

If The Rumors Are Real, Apple's iTV Will Be A Runaway Success - michaelmayer
http://www.techi.com/2010/08/if-the-rumors-are-real-apples-itv-will-be-a-runaway-success/
Now that we’ve been hearing about a revamped AppleTV – dubbed iTV – for some months now, it seems safe to say that something is coming down the pipes.
======
jakewalker
I definitely like this theoretical approach over the Google TV approach, which
requires you to be hooked into either Dish TV or to control your cable box
with an IR blaster. There's something about that that feels very first edition
TiVo; it's prone to operational failure, and it's slow (and still requires
your cable contract).

I've often thought that if networks could start fresh and get everyone into
the sort-of Hulu model where people are forced to watch a minute of
commercials, they'd take it. The hypothetical Apple TV model would allow
exactly that.

